# Renting an apartment



## Bikerpat (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi all, Am sure this topic has been posted before.

If you rent a furnished apartment do they generally come in good condition, clean, well maintained etc...

When you move in are you responsible for the maintenance or is that the landlord's responsibility. As in, if something breaks down who's responsible.

I assume if you want to bring in some extra furniture or do a little decorating that it's ok.

I'm talking about a rental price of 10,000 to 20,000 a month as an example.

Any advice welcome.

Pat


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Bikerpat said:


> Hi all, Am sure this topic has been posted before.
> 
> If you rent a furnished apartment do they generally come in good condition, clean, well maintained etc...
> 
> ...


I have not rented apartments here but have rented several homes (and now rent out a couple of properties). You should do a thorough pre-rental checklist of any pre-existing problems with the owner prior to renting and make sure that your concerns mentioned are spelled out clearly in your rental agreement prior to signing it!


----------



## Bikerpat (Apr 16, 2013)

When someone says a furnished apartment, what exactly do you get as furniture.

I just want basic stuff but I also want to make the place homely and allow my g/f add expression to the place.

We both have a picture of what we want but getting what we want might be a different kettle of fish. 

I have never rented in my life. In Ireland I have owned my own house, with a garden, so I'd need a balcony where I can look out at a decent view and have some plants etc....to decorate the place. And add the usual comforts of home. 

Hence my question as to what furnished means?


----------



## joenasia (Jul 5, 2013)

Furniture can be cheap here! Unfurnished clean and nice in Laguna can be as low as 6000 ph and will have tile floors, western modern bath, you could furnish slowly with basics and be on a bed , tv, fridge, small cook top, microwave, eating at a table, sitting on sofa for 1500$ usd. Had some acquaintances that had issue with furniture of previous tenants and seems being american the landlord assume they were best suited to fix$ so was not so good! Maybe the difference in rent would allow to buy fresh and your own furniture and is cheap enough to give away in case of evac!


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Bikerpat said:


> Hi all, Am sure this topic has been posted before.
> 
> If you rent a furnished apartment do they generally come in good condition, clean, well maintained etc...
> 
> ...


It varies; there are landlords that say you are responsible for all. I would not count on getting your deposit back!


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

*Deposit*



Phil_expat said:


> I would not count on getting your deposit back!


Why I always told them I'm not paying the last month, the deposit was my rent. Not sure if one can get away with that nowadays.


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Why I always told them I'm not paying the last month, the deposit was my rent. Not sure if one can get away with that nowadays.


That's what we had to do a few years back. We were renting a place relatively short-term (just 9 months) and they required 2 months deposit, 3 months advance, and post-dated checks. 8 months into the stay they asked us if we were going to renew our lease and stay longer and I told them no, we were going stateside for a while. 

I asked the property manager what I needed to do to get my deposit back and they said "sorry sir, the owner you are renting from is abroad right now and cannot give your deposit back; you will have to wait 3 months for them to return". The owner would conveniently show up a few weeks after I was scheduled to leave the country? Yea right. :yell:

So I called up BDO and closed down my checking account. No way I was going to pay for another month AND not get 2 months of deposit back. 

Just one of the things you have to deal with from time to time, though, especially with short-term leases. 

Back to bikerpat's original question: it really depends from place to place and what breaks down. In the place I mentioned before we had two problems: one time the air conditioner stopped working and one time the sink stopped working. Where we were staying there was a "property management office". For the sink the PMO fixed the problem because the sink was installed WITH the apartment. For the airconditioner, I had to talk to the owner because it was not part of the original property (he subsequently gave me the phone number to a guy to fix it and we split the cost of repair - a whole 500 pesos). 

It's really going to differ on where you stay, who you rent from, etc. One of the biggest lessons I've learned living here is there is no point in trying to think of ANYTHING as "standardized", especially with real estate - no two owners operate the same way.


----------



## Bikerpat (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks folks for the information. At least I won't be alone when looking for a place to rent. My g/f will be with me. If you really like a place can you rent for more than a year and does that reduce the rental cost. As in are rental costs negotiable?


----------



## MikeynJenz (Oct 8, 2012)

raconnor said:


> That's what we had to do a few years back. We were renting a place relatively short-term (just 9 months) and they required 2 months deposit, 3 months advance, and post-dated checks. 8 months into the stay they asked us if we were going to renew our lease and stay longer and I told them no, we were going stateside for a while.
> 
> I asked the property manager what I needed to do to get my deposit back and they said "sorry sir, the owner you are renting from is abroad right now and cannot give your deposit back; you will have to wait 3 months for them to return". The owner would conveniently show up a few weeks after I was scheduled to leave the country? Yea right. :yell:
> 
> ...


I had something similar with the very first place i stayed at. They wanted two months deposit and advance and when it came to moving out he just laughed at me when i said i wanted my deposit back. 

He was a Barangay captain and even suggested that i should call the police when i mentioned that i was going to. From speaking to people around the area, it seems he does this to all tennents and uses his 'local' power to ensure he doesnt get into any trouble from it.

His loss though as most of his apartments are now emtpy as word has spread that you will not get your deposits back.


----------



## Bikerpat (Apr 16, 2013)

Re apartment rental.

From any experience on the Forum should I look to rent where there are some foreigners already in situ or will local people be ok to live beside seeing I'll have a Filipina g/f living with me?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Bikerpat said:


> Re apartment rental.
> 
> From any experience on the Forum should I look to rent where there are some foreigners already in situ or will local people be ok to live beside seeing I'll have a Filipina g/f living with me?


Hi Pat,

I guess it's just a matter of preference really. Sometimes though, living close to where expats live can cost more. Plus there are many not so desirable expats too that could have already given the locals a bad impression of foreigners. We had the option years ago of living in a gated subdivision close to Angeles. My thinking was that I'm moving to a completely foreign country; so why would I want to isolate myself in a foreigner housing compound? We opted for the Mt. Pinatubo resettlement that I mentioned before. We have lived here 10 years now and still enjoy it completely. There are down sides such as too much noise from neighbors at times but it is not that big of a deal. General costs are lower outside of areas where expats live. Guess, you'll just have to try what feels right and then maybe make a move or two over time.

Gene


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

No need to rent where other expats are unless it might make you feel more secure. We rented an apt in Karangalan Village, Cainta, Rizal(suburb of Manila) the last time I was in ROP and had no problems because of me being there. Always felt at ease in the Iloilo area on Pasay Island and all over Cebu Island too. I also spent some time in Lucena(southeast of Manila) and was very comfortable there. 

Fred


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Bikerpat,

I would assume the owners would be responsible but you got to remember this is Philippines so don't do nothing drastic or they might require you to pay it since you ARE a foreigner if something breaks. I also rent out dormitory like rooms but I only sleep, eat, and use CR for bath anything else I would not do. Just my opinion. Also P15K I would assume be in Manila with 2 months advance required




Bikerpat said:


> Hi all, Am sure this topic has been posted before.
> 
> If you rent a furnished apartment do they generally come in good condition, clean, well maintained etc...
> 
> ...


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Bikerpat said:


> Re apartment rental.
> 
> From any experience on the Forum should I look to rent where there are some foreigners already in situ or will local people be ok to live beside seeing I'll have a Filipina g/f living with me?


It's your choice, either are OK, just as long as you are with your GF. 10,000 to 20,000 pesos a month rent would be considered high living. Depending on your location, etc., and your cost for utilities, water, etc. Look at it this way...If you spend more than 40% of your income on a place to live, including utilities, you are living beyond your means. Make sure, when you get a place, that everything works and there are no leaks in the roof. If the place doesn't have air conditioning and you get it installed, it is your responsibility to maintain it, provided that the owner accepts you getting it, otherwise get a portable air conditioner that you can move around. Aircon will make the electricity bill go up quite a bit, especially if it runs all the time and is not efficient.

Good luck:typing:


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

My condo I'm renting in Ortigas came pretty well furnished with decent western style furniture (no bamboo, etc). Kitchen had a fridge, microwave, rice cooker and electric kettle.

Their rule on repairs was anything that broke and cost over p4k was their responsibility and anything under p4k was mine. They would have their maintenance guy come and do the work if I wanted but the final bill would determine who would pay. Light bulbs and such I would just do myself, but when the split type aircon in the master bedroom died, they put in a temp window unit (at my urging) and had a new split type installed in the bedroom within 3-4 days. The prices they charged for the parts and labor was reasonable as well (I double checked the prices on parts at the local Ace Hardware and my filipino friends said the labor was reasonable for Ortigas).


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Anne and I will live very basic life. Air Con ? Water Heater ? Those are just luxury items. Anne and I use a water kettle that warms itself. Why spend arm and leg into electricity? When I get back I rent a dorm room apartment area just buy couple fans and we live just fine when we DO decide to get a family I believe we will get a condo rent to own sounds better option.


I wouldn't rent a house, I don't under why less you got a family just my opinion your in Philippines just adjust to the culture.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

jdavis10 said:


> Anne and I will live very basic life. Air Con ? Water Heater ? Those are just luxury items. Anne and I use a water kettle that warms itself. Why spend arm and leg into electricity? When I get back I rent a dorm room apartment area just buy couple fans and we live just fine when we DO decide to get a family I believe we will get a condo rent to own sounds better option.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't rent a house, I don't under why less you got a family just my opinion your in Philippines just adjust to the culture.


That is some pretty good ideas so long as your other half agrees. Would save a pile over time. When I lived in Masbate province years ago, there was no running water or electric power available at all on the little island area we called home. That was fine as we lived in a nipa hut that self-cooled at night and everything in life was designed to live without those things. But here on Luzon island where we are now it would be difficult to live without many things. Air conditioning for example would be difficult to live without because the houses are built solid and not nipa huts. We would roast our tails off without A/C for sure. I do think though that close to the ocean or in Baguio City one could be comfortable with less.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Gene,

Well I have been through all of Pampanga I know there is one of hottest provinces, but even still when I was in San Fernando a few fans and I was just fine same when I went to Tarlac and Las Pinas Now. Think about it if your in hot country with cold air con you are bound to get sicker lot often more than you can imagine. I just transition myself take a bath couple times a day and walk to a mcdonalds or shakeys when I am in need for something cold for couple hours.




Gene and Viol said:


> That is some pretty good ideas so long as your other half agrees. Would save a pile over time. When I lived in Masbate province years ago, there was no running water or electric power available at all on the little island area we called home. That was fine as we lived in a nipa hut that self-cooled at night and everything in life was designed to live without those things. But here on Luzon island where we are now it would be difficult to live without many things. Air conditioning for example would be difficult to live without because the houses are built solid and not nipa huts. We would roast our tails off without A/C for sure. I do think though that close to the ocean or in Baguio City one could be comfortable with less.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

jdavis10 said:


> Gene,
> 
> Well I have been through all of Pampanga I know there is one of hottest provinces, but even still when I was in San Fernando a few fans and I was just fine same when I went to Tarlac and Las Pinas Now. Think about it if your in hot country with cold air con you are bound to get sicker lot often more than you can imagine. I just transition myself take a bath couple times a day and walk to a mcdonalds or shakeys when I am in need for something cold for couple hours.


Yep, I did that for about 6, almost 7 years and finally gave in and am using A/C now. Don't know about getting sick more often but I sure sleep better at night now...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*high rent*



JimnNila143 said:


> It's your choice, either are OK, just as long as you are with your GF. 10,000 to 20,000 pesos a month rent would be considered high living. Depending on your location, etc., and your cost for utilities, water, etc. Look at it this way...If you spend more than 40% of your income on a place to live, including utilities, you are living beyond your means. Make sure, when you get a place, that everything works and there are no leaks in the roof. If the place doesn't have air conditioning and you get it installed, it is your responsibility to maintain it, provided that the owner accepts you getting it, otherwise get a portable air conditioner that you can move around. Aircon will make the electricity bill go up quite a bit, especially if it runs all the time and is not efficient.
> 
> Good luck:typing:


Good take.... You could own your own condo in just a few years with that kind of rent money, man not me, not only did I move here to be with family but also not to give away my money to renters, those that work on commissions (many do here, they live on your money) and contracts I will not sign contracts with anyone, I won't do it unless for a loan, there's no reason to give away your hard-earned wealth even if you can afford it, for short stayers or those that don't want to retire here then I probably would rent no need in buying something I wouldn't use.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

We're vacationing here now out in Samar. Had AC installed prior to arrival, this time it feels like we're in a 5-star resort compared to our previous visits lol. Plus it doesn't seem as hot this year for some reason or other.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Glad you made it and hope you didn't get "bumped" along the way. That A/C makes all the difference as is dries out the air to a livable level. 
Yep, a much cooler rainy season this year but really humid; at lest up out way.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Yes on drying it out...we keep it set to 80 but with no humidity its pleasant. Best investment ever eventho I only get to use it 2 weeks a year. Cheaper than spending 2 weeks in the closest resort to be comfortable.


----------

